
Decades of optimism about China’s rise have been discarded - zmh
https://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21737558-clear-thinking-and-united-front-are-needed-they-may-not-be-forthcoming-decades
======
rafa2000
Pay per view. Should be added somewhere else.

